# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  فلاشة انفينكس INFINIX-X551  مجربة 100%

## zarif

*فلاشة انفينكس INFINIX-X551  مجربة 100%* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *MT6592_INFINIX-X551_5.1_-G808-A1-L-20150925* *infinix x551 firmware*  *دى صورة التليفون* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الفلاشة مسحوبة من تليفون ومجربة من طرفى مرتين وناجحة جدا ولا تنسى عمل فورمات بعد التفليش*  *بيانات الفلاشة* *MT6592_INFINIX-X551_5.1_-G808-A1-L-20150925* *infinix x551 firmware*  *طريقة التحميل من الموقع* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *رابط الفلاشة* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عظم الله اجرك

----------


## zarif

*رابط جديد ويعمل للفلاشة ويحتوى على ملف nvarm لعلاج مشكلة السريل والتى قد تظهر عند البعض
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## vos2016

شكرااااااااا

----------

